# Party City 1000 watt fogger.



## Hammerhead (Oct 19, 2009)

Saturday I purchased the !000 watt foger (advetised 4 times the fog of a 400 watter). I brought it home and tried it out and it would fog for about 10 seconds and then start spewing cold fluid until it timed out. Apparently the timer mechanism is a true timer not a heat sensor as it should be or it would shut itself down as soon as it lost its heat requirements. It doesn't. It sprays and dribbles until it times out.
I took it back to the store and the very snippy manager would not refund me my bucks but gave me a replacement. I brought it home and tried again with the same results. This machine had the looks of already being returned as there were fluid droplets in the reservoir when I opened it up. I took it back to another location and swapped it out so I would not have to argue with the same snippy lady at the first location. It to proved to work as poorly as the first 2 so back I went to the original location this morning to demand a refund or show me one that works. The snippy lady was of course on duty so once again I had to argue. She said she had tried the unit I originally returned and it set off their fire alarm. I doubt as much as these units funtion so badly. She plugged it in and it spewed a nice fog for 5 seconds and then sprayed a fine mist out and she say's "see how well it works?" I responded by telling her that was not fog but just a thin mist and she says they don't make good ones any more, and on and on. My wife and I have built a haunted garage fo about 15 years running for the local kids and have had several foggers over the years, some expensive and some cheaper but they all worked better that than this junk.
Very disapointed. This fogger is sold by Abscan I beleive.
Anyway I guess I was hoping to get a deal on a 1000 watt machine for $60.00. It did not happen.
Is there a list on this site with rating's, prices, and contact info for foggers? I am not interested in the big boy toys as I can't afford them but a good unit for $80 to $100.00 would be nice.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

So, wait- did you get your money back from Ms. Hormone??


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry, I forgot the ending. Yes I did get a refund. It was not given very happily. I had a hard time not calling this lady an out and out liar but I stayed pretty calm. She said they sell 500 of these a year and I told her she must have some very naive customers. Big waist of time. Any hints on good units that are not to expensive?


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

I bought a FITCO brand 1000 watt fogger a few years ago (I think I paid $49 on sale) and it works better than the $200+ Chauvet fogger I bought last year at Transworld.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 19, 2009)

I bought a couple little ones today at Walgreens on sale for $18.00. They will be fine for a small room indoors.
I bought them at the Walgreens just south of West Little York on Hwy 6 North in Houdton Tx.


----------



## dasjman (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought the same fogger last year at Party City with great results. I wonder what has changed in the manufacturing since last year? Just tested it again this past week and everything works great. I don't recall ever trying to get that long of a burst of fog from it though. I think my timer is set for 4-5 seconds every 30 seconds or so.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 19, 2009)

All of the machines I have owned so far have a built in sensor, I assume to sense the heater temperature. When it falls below the preset level it turns off the pump. 
I did notice that the remotes of the two I bought yesterday, different brands but appear to be identical, have a on/off switch on them instead of the momentary switches on my older units. It kind of nice as you can just turn the machine on, put the witch on and it will cycle itself with out an additional timer. Ofc ourse you can't dictate the times of the bursts but with limited man power for haunting the kiddies its like having extra hands.


----------

